# NHL 2022-2023



## technomancer

Seems like a good time to kick off the thread for the new season...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

go stars!


----------



## JD27

Kadri signed in Calgary and they traded Monahan to Montreal. Maybe the craziest off season for any team.


----------



## MFB

What the hell, gross, I don't want to hate Monahan, but a Hab is a Hab


----------



## NotAHoarder

Well there goes the Kadri to NYI rumors


----------



## AdamMaz

M3CHK1LLA said:


> go stars!
> 
> View attachment 112750


If you were to speculate, what do think will happen with Oettinger and Robertson? I'm thinking they will have to bridge deal at least one of them and use Pavelski's cap space next season to keep them both.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

AdamMaz said:


> If you were to speculate, what do think will happen with Oettinger and Robertson? I'm thinking they will have to bridge deal at least one of them and use Pavelski's cap space next season to keep them both.



so check this out...









Re-Signing Oettinger and Robertson Taking an Alarming Amount of Time - Dallas Sports Nation


The Dallas Stars need to re-sign both Jason Robertson and Jake Oettinger by any means necessary or their future is in jeopardy.




dalsportsnation.com


----------



## AdamMaz

Ok, but what would you_ speculate_ is the most likely outcome?


----------



## AdamMaz

Oettinger resigns 3yx4m. I imagine consequently the Robertson dossier will see some development.

3 more years for Sullivan as well in PIT. I guess they really are doubling down on the aging core.


----------



## NotAHoarder

Sullivan? I figured that dude overstayed his welcome quite some time back, wow


----------



## technomancer

NotAHoarder said:


> Sullivan? I figured that dude overstayed his welcome quite some time back, wow



Historical precedent says he'll be fired before the end of the contract, so should be interesting 

My biggest concerns right now are the age of the team and DeSmith, as he really needs to step up and be a reliable backup so the Pens don't have to ride Jarry as hard this season. DeSmith struggling and not playing a decent number of games was a big problem last season as Jarry just looked fatigued by the end of the season prior to getting injured.


----------



## NotAHoarder

Well lets just say I'm on the exact opposite side of the Pittsburgh fence, if you catch my drift... so i wish them the best of luck, as long as it's all bad


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Glad they got Oettinger signed. Assuming they send Khudobin (or Wedgewood) to the AHL they've got around 7.5mil to sign Robertson with.


----------



## AMOS

Bruins brought back Krejci and re signed Bergeron, they can make a serious run this season. New coach though..


----------



## NotAHoarder

I'm concerned with the Kuemper signing. We have good D men but not like the Avs do. I feel a little buyer's remorse in GMBM's future


----------



## Vostre Roy

Nick Suzuki has been named the new captain of the Habs, with Gallagher and Edmundson still being the assistant.

This basically means that we traded a former captain (Max Paccioretty) for the future one.


----------



## eaeolian

Vostre Roy said:


> Nick Suzuki has been named the new captain of the Habs, with Gallagher and Edmundson still being the assistant.
> 
> This basically means that we traded a former captain (Max Paccioretty) for the future one.


Youngest in team history, too. The kid looks like the real deal.


----------



## AdamMaz

Prospect tournament tonight gave us our first good look at Slafkovsky. We already knew he was a monster, but he recently weighed in at 238 lbs, making him already the 5th heaviest amongst all NHL players (at only 18 years old!). To illustrate this, *check this clip from tonight*... comes up the wing, hits the hash marks and cuts to the middle, opposing player comes in for the Scott Stevens hit and Slaf barely even budges 

I very much liked Owen Beck after hearing him in post-draft interviews and was pleased with what I saw in tonight's highlights. I am confident he has what it takes to be an NHL regular.


----------



## Vostre Roy

PK Subban and Zdeno Chara both announced that they are retiring.

Fun fact: with Chara's retirement, it also means that no active players ever played in a Playoff's second round agains't the Leaf anymore.


----------



## technomancer

Vostre Roy said:


> PK Subban and Zdeno Chara both announced that they are retiring.
> 
> Fun fact: with Chara's retirement, it also means that no active players ever played in a Playoff's second round agains't the Leaf anymore.



Yeah Subban is a legend in his own mind and refused to take a pay cut... not surprising nobody wanted to pay him given his level of play. He'll be a commentator somewhere probably for the new season.


----------



## AdamMaz

Thank you PK for the good times and the memories, especially this classic that every NHL fan (except Bruins fans) owe him a debt they can never repay:


----------



## NotAHoarder

AdamMaz said:


> Thank you PK for the good times and the memories, especially this classic that every NHL fan (except Bruins fans) owe him a debt they can never repay:



Suprised he didn't lick him afterwards


----------



## MFB

NotAHoarder said:


> Suprised he didn't lick him afterwards



He tried but PK kept giving the ol' Subban Slip every time


----------



## NotAHoarder

MFB said:


> He tried but PK kept giving the ol' Subban Slip every time



Bwahahahahahah


----------



## technomancer

Not sure I've ever seen this before... Sunday the Pens have 2 preseason games in the same day against Columbus, one in Pittsburgh at 1 and one in Columbus at 7. Squads are split so different players in each game, but still weird.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Not sure I've ever seen this before... Sunday the Pens have 2 preseason games in the same day against Columbus, one in Pittsburgh at 1 and one in Columbus at 7. Squads are split so different players in each game, but still weird.


I believe we had done that some seasons ago, with NJ if memory serves. Its pretty neat actually.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I believe we had done that some seasons ago, with NJ if memory serves. Its pretty neat actually.



Yeah I'm hoping there's a way to watch them... this is the first season under new management so curious to see if there are still at minimum streams of all the preseason games.

EDIT: there are going to be streams for both games... whole lot of hockey watching going on tomorrow 

EDIT: some serious lolz with Columbus starting their entire NHL lineup against the Pens second prospects team (only regular NHL player on the ice is Heinen)


----------



## technomancer

Curious who Detroit is starting tonight since the Pens have pretty much their full NHL lineup in


----------



## AdamMaz

Matheson has looked good so far. Get a glimpse of Petry yet?


----------



## technomancer

Matheson was solid last year, which was why the trade surprised me. Petry is on par with the rest of the team in this preseason game...

I literally just turned the game off as the Pens starting lineup (more or less) is getting their ass handed to them by Detroit's AHL squad 

EDIT: 0 for 9 on the powerplay has to be some kind of record...


----------



## technomancer

It's kind of funny watching the clueless yinzers rant about Malkin today when his line was even while Crosby and co were all a -3.

Goaltending did not look good...


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> Yeah Subban is a legend in his own mind and refused to take a pay cut... not surprising nobody wanted to pay him given his level of play. He'll be a commentator somewhere probably for the new season.


Ah, what could have been if his head wasn't attached the wrong way. He'll be a good talking head, though.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Petry is on par with the rest of the team in this preseason game...


Already getting fined it seems. Usually a cool head, seeing him get frustrated/chippy is not uncommon.


----------



## technomancer

Nice so the 2 guys Sullivan has been talking up, Zahorna and Caggiula, are both on waivers as well as several of the best AHL forwards on the Pens. Really hoping nobody get claimed.

EDIT: and Zohorna is now in Calgary


----------



## AdamMaz

Winless in all 8 games, half of which at the hands of the Sens... preseason could not end soon enough.

This last offseason was a great transition, we built a solid foundation for the future, but I expect this season will be a rough one. I expect we will win a few more games than last year, with the difference being our losses should be a little more graceful. The defence corp will have a tough year, even though most of the rookies look good.


----------



## technomancer

I legitimately have no idea what the Pens will do this year. The team was all over the place in preseason, with the Crosby line especially looking like a massive liability then being completely dominant in the last preseason game. I think it's going to come down to health and how well this older lineup deals with the fatigue of the 82 game season. They have the talent to make a legitimate Cup run, but not sure the stamina is there. Time will tell.

Also curious to see what happens with the defensive depth, as basically they need to either send down Ty Smith who Sullivan seems high on or put probably 2 guys through waivers since they have 9 D currently and Smith is the only one who is waiver exempt.

EDIT: so apparently they waived Friedman today.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> I think it's going to come down to health and how well this older lineup deals with the fatigue of the 82 game season. They have the talent to make a legitimate Cup run, but not sure the stamina is there.


Health is the problem and the solution... stamina can't be an issue if you don't play half the season injured.


----------



## technomancer

So the Tampa solution 

But I guess for the Tampa solution you need to sign an extra $10 million in contracts too...


----------



## AdamMaz

I only had in mind missing games to injury in order to save on stamina, not as far as cap exploitation going into the playoffs you devil!


----------



## Vostre Roy

Habs first game tonight! Video below of what the fan can expect this year:


----------



## JD27

I’m actually kind of excited to see the Caps play a real game tonight. Kuemper obviously a huge improvement in net for them. But the addition of Strome and Brown were underrated. Brown is playing on the first line with Ovechkin/Kuznetsov and Stome is playing with Mantha/Protas. Protas also made the team out of camp and looked really good. Team is still ancient, though they did manage to slip to 2nd oldest this year.


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> I’m actually kind of excited to see the Caps play a real game tonight.


Go Ovi!


----------



## AMOS

JD27 said:


> I’m actually kind of excited to see the Caps play a real game tonight. Kuemper obviously a huge improvement in net for them. But the addition of Strome and Brown were underrated. Brown is playing on the first line with Ovechkin/Kuznetsov and Stome is playing with Mantha/Protas. Protas also made the team out of camp and looked really good. Team is still ancient, though they did manage to slip to 2nd oldest this year.


Hopefully my Bruins can make them 0-1  beware of the Czech Line!


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> I’m actually kind of excited to see the Caps play a real game tonight. Kuemper obviously a huge improvement in net for them. But the addition of Strome and Brown were underrated. Brown is playing on the first line with Ovechkin/Kuznetsov and Stome is playing with Mantha/Protas. Protas also made the team out of camp and looked really good. Team is still ancient, though they did manage to slip to 2nd oldest this year.



You're welcome


----------



## JD27

AMOS said:


> Hopefully my Bruins can make them 0-1  beware of the Czech Line!


Well after one they are making them look pretty good. Caps looked like a rusty dumpster on fire so far.


----------



## AMOS

JD27 said:


> Well after one they are making them look pretty good. Caps looked like a rusty dumpster on fire so far.


We lost the momentum for a little while but a good win overall. New coach and we were missing a few good players


----------



## JD27

AMOS said:


> We lost the momentum for a little while but a good win overall. New coach and we were missing a few good players


Kuemper is going to have to get used to being hung out to dry, this isn’t Colorado. Some embarrassing D on that last goal Krejci scored in particular. Caps PP is a bigger embarrassment, how Forsythe remains employed is a mystery.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

What a night with the Canucks and Oilers, entertaining to say the least.


----------



## ChrispyFinch

idk what it is but there always seems to be a stark contrast between preseason games and the first game. 
Preseason Tor and Mont had agressive games. Toronto had an interesting game last night, won, thankfully. 
Im excited to see more Samsonov for sure. Nov 6 game will be a tough one for me, Canes and Tor.


----------



## technomancer

So Pens beat up Arizona... not a shocker there. Curious to see how they do against Tampa tomorrow night.

On the bright side one of the big question marks was Kapanen and he looked good and had a goal so hopefully that keeps up.


----------



## JD27

Well any excitement I had for the Caps only took 48 hours to vanish That PP is an absolute embarrassment, it deserves to be tarred and feathered at center ice. Not a single thing has changed, everyone stands still and force feeds Ovi the puck. Also toss in to that at least 4-5 errant passes from Carlson to somewhere other than Ovi’s stick so he can either chase it down and repeat the process or the PK can clear the zone. The second line with Strome centering Protas and Mantha looks good though, I think they are going to stick together. First line has been abysmal, Brown looks scared not to pass to Ovi and Kuznetsov appears to be on his typical Bad/Good/Bad season cycle.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

I wasn't too optimistic about the Stars coming into the season, figured it would take a while for them to figure out the new system, but last night the absolutely took it to Nashville, and looked great doing it. Cautiously optimistic at this point. Wyatt Johnson even became the 3rd youngest player in Stars history to score his first goal in his first game, barely a month over 19 years old.


----------



## technomancer

Wow Murray is off to a great start in Toronto... .826 save percentage and a loss to the Habs in his only start and left the morning skate today with an apparent groin injury so is probably out for the game against Ottawa.

EDIT: and Murray is on LTIR and expected to miss 4 weeks


----------



## AxeHappy

1 game. We got 1 game out of Murray...


----------



## AMOS

The Bruins should have a great season, the 3rd and 4th lines tore it up last night, the Czech line is playing well, Marchand and McAvoy are still out but will make the team better when they return. They had 6 Czech players on the ice last night!


----------



## technomancer

I think the NHL needs math help... Jarry has played 2 games and given up 2 goals in each yet has a GAA of 2.01 according to the website


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> I think the NHL needs math help... Jarry has played 2 games and given up 2 goals in each yet has a GAA of 2.01 according to the website


That's goals per 60 minutes, if he played slightly less than 60 due to being pulled or being on the bench on a delayed power play then the number will go slightly up. NHL website is probably rounding up to 120 minutes for the site, but using actual ice time for the calculation.

Speaking of Pittsburgh, fully intend on seeing the Stars in Pittsburgh on Dec 12th.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

I might be taking the fam to pens/canes on 12/22!


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> That's goals per 60 minutes, if he played slightly less than 60 due to being pulled or being on the bench on a delayed power play then the number will go slightly up. NHL website is probably rounding up to 120 minutes for the site, but using actual ice time for the calculation.
> 
> Speaking of Pittsburgh, fully intend on seeing the Stars in Pittsburgh on Dec 12th.



Ah derp... yeah he was off the ice for a few seconds on a couple delayed power plays


----------



## ChrispyFinch

Is this the MO for the Leafs this season? 3rd period underdogs. Makes me sweat thinking about it lol.
I must have missed what happened to Samsonov…..

Edit. Spoke too soon….shame.
What a chaotic 35 seconds.


----------



## technomancer

Pens working hard to drop this game to the Habs... Petry was captain stupid penalty tonight

Could be worse, could have been Arizona


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Petry was captain stupid penalty tonight


Some things never change, your problem now! 



technomancer said:


> Could be worse, could have been Arizona


----------



## AdamMaz

Kuznetsov gets an bafflingly underwhelming 1 game suspension for a blatant two-handed swing at a player's face. DPS has long been and continues to be a total joke.


----------



## AxeHappy

ChrispyFinch said:


> Is this the MO for the Leafs this season? 3rd period underdogs. Makes me sweat thinking about it lol.
> I must have missed what happened to Samsonov…..
> 
> Edit. Spoke too soon….shame.
> What a chaotic 35 seconds.


So called "Playing down to your opponent" and only showing up for the last period has been the Leafs' MO for several seasons now. 

The most annoying part is that they can get away with playing 10-15 minutes a game and having a really close game, or even winning sometimes, so if they'd actually play the whole damn game one has to imagine they would be brilliant.


----------



## AdamMaz

I try not to talk about my Habs gratuitously here, but damn I am still gushing from last night's 6-2 win, doesn't even matter that it was Arizona. So much great content.

After jumping out to an early 3-0 lead, Kassian gets destroyed by undrafted rookie Xhekaj (pronounced "Jack-Eye") who has been making a hell of name for himself even before this:



Slafkovsky has been very quiet since the start of the season. After taking a high hit by Brown, he goes on to finally score his first goal and give Brown a more intense stare than Shane Wright did at the draft:



And to top it off, this beautiful penalty shot goal by Suzuki:

I'm still trying to find a gif of Caufield holding and dispensing a drink of water to a fully composed Suzuki at the bench shortly thereafter like its an NFL celly 

Unlike last season, it only took us five games to get 2 consecutive wins


----------



## technomancer

And seems like that answers how the Pens are going to play when dealing with fatigue this season...


----------



## eaeolian

JD27 said:


> Kuemper is going to have to get used to being hung out to dry, this isn’t Colorado. Some embarrassing D on that last goal Krejci scored in particular. Caps PP is a bigger embarrassment, how Forsythe remains employed is a mystery.


He was in Phoenix before the Avs. He knows all about being hung out to dry. 

The big thing is the Caps aren't the Avs when it comes to bailing themselves out when Darcy decides not to show up.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> And seems like that answers how the Pens are going to play when dealing with fatigue this season...


Looks like Petry is fitting right in with that lazy stick play on McDavid.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Looks like Petry is fitting right in with that lazy stick play on McDavid.



He hasn't been terrible but he definitely does way too much stupid crap... the game against the Habs was by far his worst. I can't complain too much though as overall the team has been much better defensively. They've been getting pucks away from the net, blocking shots, not losing guys every time they're in their own end.

The comedy last night was all the talk about getting off to a better start.. so they came out strong and stopped playing after the first  Sullivan needs to get better at adjusting strategies on the fly or at least having more than one strategy as well. You can't rely on playing a speed game to carry you through when the other team is faster than you are... It was also painfully obvious once the Oilers found their legs that they had studied the Pens and were there to cut off plays most of the time.

I'm expecting the Pens to get hammered again tonight since more travel, more timezones, and second of back to backs against a good Flames team.


----------



## technomancer

And Zucker is out. Again. On the bright side Poulin is finally making his NHL debut tonight so should be interesting.

EDIT: and Malkin is now centering Heinen and Carter


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Could be worse, could have been Vancouver*


I think that syllogism needed fixing. Also, my condolences techno, ouch.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I think that syllogism needed fixing. Also, my condolences techno, ouch.



Yeah this is just brutal... and I am not expecting it to get better tonight


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Oettinger left the game tonight injured so that's great. Miro has been out injured too, so Stars have kind of been treading water since he went out.


----------



## JD27

Absolute embarrassment, not just for the Coyotes, but the entire league.









Mullett Arena is somehow dumber than you’d imagine something called Mullett Arena could be


The locker room the Arizona Coyotes have for visitors is hilarious




deadspin.com


----------



## technomancer

Speaking of absolute embarrassment Pens have now lost 6 in a row, most games involving blown leads. This is just painful to watch.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Speaking of absolute embarrassment Pens have now lost 6 in a row, most games involving blown leads. This is just painful to watch.


I suppose I should thank Petry for hissy fitting his way out of town here... win-win it seems 

More or less 10 games into the season, I'm surprised to see Boston at the top of the league, with NJ and BUF not far behind.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I suppose I should thank Petry for hissy fitting his way out of town here... win-win it seems
> 
> More or less 10 games into the season, I'm surprised to see Boston at the top of the league, with NJ and BUF not far behind.



Yeah Letang has been terrible and Petry hasn't been far behind... his average play isn't bad but the stupid penalties are just painful. Especially in the 2 losses by one goal.

That said they're getting screwed by continually trying to play a fast offense when they don't have the speed to sustain it... when you're up by 2 you should not be pressing 4 guys up ice and giving up 3 on 1s. They need to either retool or Sullivan needs to change the game plan. Most of our star players have negative plus/minus and I think that says it all.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Joining the embarrassment vibe, Edmonton dropped the ball hard with Jersey in the third. Painful to witness yet somehow not unexpected when you're letting them get nearly 45 shots on Skinner...


----------



## technomancer

Still laughing at the yinzers hating on Malkin when he and Crosby are pretty much statistically identical so far this season. Geno has one more penalty but has more shots on net.


----------



## technomancer

This is freaking ridiculous... up by 3 going in to the third but now down to 3 D 

EDIT: words you don't expect to say: oh thank you Petry is back on the bench...


----------



## TheShreddinHand

technomancer said:


> This is freaking ridiculous... up by 3 going in to the third but now down to 3 D
> 
> EDIT: words you don't expect to say: oh thank you Petry is back on the bench...


Seemed like Crosby getting in to it with all those cross checks woke the team up.


----------



## AdamMaz

Words I never thought I would utter: the Coyotes are currently tied for a wild card spot


----------



## technomancer

TheShreddinHand said:


> Seemed like Crosby getting in to it with all those cross checks woke the team up.



Yeah was sort of funny the announcers ignoring the shot on Crosby that started that though 

Hopefully they can make it two in a row tonight...


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Hopefully they can make it two in a row tonight...


Petry on the roster... the struggle to win two games in a row... are the '22-'23 Pens actually the '21-'22 Habs?


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> This is freaking ridiculous... up by 3 going in to the third but now down to 3 D
> 
> EDIT: words you don't expect to say: oh thank you Petry is back on the bench...


They could have played with 5 forwards on the ice for the 3rd and probably still have won that game. Capitals injury list is now at $40 million in roster space. Their roster is “lacking” to put it nicely and it is really showing lately. Goalies have played well enough to win a few games, but they have no scoring. That Oilers win was only because Edmonton gives away scoring chances like free candy.


Nicklas Backstrom, $9.2 million - indefinite
John Carlson, $8 million - day-day
T.J. Oshie $5.75 million - indefinite
Tom Wilson, $5.17 million - dec/Jan
Dmitry Orlov $5.1 milion - day-day
Connor Brown $3.6 million - Out for season
Carl Hagelin $2.75 million - indefinite
Beck Malenstyn $762,500 - 6-8 weeks


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> They could have played with 5 forwards on the ice for the 3rd and probably still have won that game. Capitals injury list is now at $40 million in roster space. Their roster is “lacking” to put it nicely and it is really showing lately. Goalies have played well enough to win a few games, but they have no scoring. That Oilers win was only because Edmonton gives away scoring chances like free candy.
> 
> 
> Nicklas Backstrom, $9.2 million - indefinite
> John Carlson, $8 million - day-day
> T.J. Oshie $5.75 million - indefinite
> Tom Wilson, $5.17 million - dec/Jan
> Dmitry Orlov $5.1 milion - day-day
> Connor Brown $3.6 million - Out for season
> Carl Hagelin $2.75 million - indefinite
> Beck Malenstyn $762,500 - 6-8 weeks



Yeah thanks, the announcers stressed this every 5 minutes for the entire broadcast


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Yeah thanks, the announcers stressed this every 5 minutes for the entire broadcast


I usually avoid actually listening to national broadcasts, I just watch. Plus you know the Pens were winning that game when they are on a 7 game losing streak and playing the Caps.


----------



## AdamMaz

Didn't look like the Pens best effort, but still made a very entertaining game on the scoreboard!


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Didn't look like the Pens best effort, but still made a very entertaining game on the scoreboard!



Yeah Sullivan has apparently still not figured out that they need to adjust to a tighter more defensive system when playing teams that are faster than they are or they end up losing...

In other comedy Matt Murray is in net for Toronto tomorrow night against the Pens which means he will look like he's going to win the Vezina for one game


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> In other comedy Matt Murray is in net for Toronto tomorrow night against the Pens which means he will look like he's going to win the Vezina for one game



Called it 

EDIT: in other news Syd isn't producing so Malkin gets his linemates swapped out yet again... so much for the one line that was actually getting results.


----------



## AdamMaz

Meanwhile in Pittsburgh (Chicago)...  



I'm just surprised he made it to 1000 with all the injury time through the years.


----------



## technomancer

It's mostly been the same knee issues that he finally had surgically repaired this off season. Glad to see him make it to 1000 and hoping this is the season that he and Syd both perform at a high level... be nice to see them both have point+ a game season and stay healthy for once.


----------



## AdamMaz

Interesting to see Seattle with a good record and currently sitting 2nd in their division. Wild card in the West is being faught over by .500 teams 

Dear Boston, stop winning.


----------



## technomancer

Jeebus... fortunately it looks like he's ok but still that is some scary shit









Kris Letang Out Indefinitely After Having Stroke


Penguins defenseman Kris Letang is out indefinitely after suffering a stroke on Monday, it was announced today by General Manager Ron Hextall.




www.nhl.com


----------



## MFB

Holy shit, as much as I joke about the Pens being made of glass, it's all in good fun but I respect Letang for how long he's been playing the game and hope he recovers quickly


----------



## JD27

Jeebus... fortunately it looks like he's ok but still that is some scary shit


technomancer said:


> Kris Letang Out Indefinitely After Having Stroke
> 
> 
> Penguins defenseman Kris Letang is out indefinitely after suffering a stroke on Monday, it was announced today by General Manager Ron Hextall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nhl.com


Man that sucks, didn’t realize he had one in 2014 too.


----------



## AdamMaz

Between Letang's foreseeable absence and what appears to be Petry's continued streak of dumbassery, techno, you have my blessing to complain about the Pens defence corp to your heart's content.

9-8 Kraken over Kings in OT yesterday, that must have been a bonkers game to watch. It was either tied or a one-goal game all the way to 5-5... before the half way point in the 2nd


----------



## technomancer

Me watching Petry this season: "Oh he's actually playing pretty... OH GOD DAMN IT WTF WAS HE THINKING" 

I am curious to see if they bring Ty Smith up since he was amazing in the preseason and I would love to see him get some NHL ice time.

And yeah wish I would have watched that game...


----------



## AdamMaz

A couple of recent highlights I enjoyed:

Beauty goal, this giant has really got a pair of hands.


We could all use some more goalie contact. Despite the failure, kudos.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> A couple of recent highlights I enjoyed:
> 
> Beauty goal, this giant has really got a pair of hands.



That was just filthy.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars are still good. Jason Robertson is great.


----------



## AdamMaz

I was not expecting Robertson to continue/repeat as hot as last year. I was thinking would be like Karlsson (VGK) in the inaugural year, getting 40 out of nowhere in some flash of brilliance. Dallas as a whole are doing better than I expected as well, looking at the production throughout the lineup however, it looks like he is carrying them.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

AdamMaz said:


> I was not expecting Robertson to continue/repeat as hot as last year. I was thinking would be like Karlsson (VGK) in the inaugural year, getting 40 out of nowhere in some flash of brilliance. Dallas as a whole are doing better than I expected as well, looking at the production throughout the lineup however, *it looks like he is carrying them.*


Not really, Stars only have 2 players without a goal and one of them is the #7 d-man and the other is old man Suter. Jrob has the most goals of course, but the Stars are the top scoring team in the league because they're getting production up and down the lineup. Stars have scored 98 goals, Jrob has 23 of them. 3 other players have 10 or more, including Jamie Benn who is PPG out of nowhere.


----------



## AdamMaz

My choice of words may have implied that nobody else is contributing, but what I mean to highlight is how much his production stands out in comparison


----------



## AdamMaz

All praise the mighty hockey gods, tomorrow we will witness the apparently historic matchup of Stars/Roberston (18 game point steak) vs Leafs/Marner (19 game point streak). I will actually make a point of catching at least part of this game, as my team only plays much later.


----------



## technomancer

There are times I wonder about the Pens management... Letang had a stroke and is not going to play again anytime soon yet he's not on LTIR so they now have 3 centers out and no callups because no cap space. Completely ridiculous

EDIT: Ok Malkin and DeSmith were at the morning skate so it's potentially only Crosby and Poehling out now but the point still stands...


----------



## eaeolian

I hope everyone is enjoying playing the Colorado Eagles.


----------



## technomancer

Holy crap Letang had a stroke on Monday and is back at full practice today


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> Holy crap Letang had a stroke on Monday and is back at full practice today



Why, what could go wrong?!


----------



## technomancer

Aaaand Letang is playing tonight


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Wasn't able to fit the Stars-Penguins game into the budget, but will be going to the Columbus game next Monday with Mr. Tremel-no himself (hopefully, if he doesn't have to go out of town)


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Suter and Hakanpaa decided they were done playing early tonight I see.


----------



## JD27

800 sounds like a lot of goals and then you watch it and it's like, “Damn, thats a shit ton of goals!” Cool seeing the Chicago fans celebrate along last night too.


----------



## AdamMaz

As a defenceman, I must say this has to be the absolute worst nightmare imaginable, RIP Romanov


----------



## technomancer

Damn and I thought Malkin scoring off the slapshot to the knee looked painful


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> As a defenceman, I must say this has to be the absolute worst nightmare imaginable, RIP Romanov




That was ugly. Worst experience I ever had was doing deflection drills in front of the net. Forward deflected a slapshot from the point directly under the cup.


----------



## AdamMaz

I think the worst that ever happened to me was over the span of a couple of weekly games; I got a huge bruise inside the thigh, then another one to the inside of other thigh. By the time the first one had almost gone away, I got a third one in the same spot.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

That was a fun game. Kev couldn't make it so I went by myself, but there were lots of Stars fans in my section (the section behind the visiting bench) and Dallas played pretty well. I yelled a lot, every stoppage I yelled "hi" to the refs (that was something we used to do at the Texas Stars AHL games), and just had a great time. Columbus fans were real nice too, and the arena was cool. Thankfully only had to hear the cannon once in the game, Stars won 2-1.


----------



## AdamMaz

ElysianGuitars said:


> Thankfully only had to hear the cannon once in the game, Stars won 2-1.


Every time I hear that cannon, I get PTSD from a 10-0 loss a few years back. Great niche they've found for themselves.


----------



## AdamMaz

AdamMaz said:


> Go Ovi!


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


>



Seeing the entire Jets team lineup to shake his hand after the game was pretty nuts. I didn’t expect that.


----------



## technomancer

And just like that the Pens look like the team that lost 7 in a row again... They blew a 4 goal lead against Detroit last night.


----------



## AdamMaz

AdamMaz said:


>


3 on my Habs tonight.

With no secondary scoring, teams have finally realized that all they have to do is shut down Suzuki and Caufield. I think we've already seen the best that this roster has to offer earlier this season. The losing streak that we are on and the extent to which we are getting outscored are rather indicative of this team coming down to earth, back in-line with people's predictions going into the season.


----------



## JD27

Felt bad for Allen in that game. Caufield had a couple of nice goals though.


----------



## technomancer

Yay the Pens can still beat really bad teams


----------



## AdamMaz

I like to imagine that you've been keeping count of how many of those L's you could pin on Petry. What's that up to now?


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I like to imagine that you've been keeping count of how many of those L's you could pin on Petry. What's that up to now?





Honestly I think only 2 were directly due to stupid penalties or bad defense from him... and he's off the hook since IIRC he's been out this entire losing streak.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> Honestly I think only 2 were directly due to stupid penalties or bad defense from him... and he's off the hook since IIRC he's been out this entire losing streak.


So you're saying he's the glue holding the team together


----------



## AdamMaz

32-4-4 jeez... someone go drug test the Bruins


----------



## MFB

AdamMaz said:


> 32-4-4 jeez... someone go drug test the Bruins



It's gonna be awesome when I can see a game in 10 years when tickets are affordable again


----------

